# Questions about Sherwin Williams paint for a bathroom



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

Yes, you can use SW Duration in your bathroom. We use it in bathrooms all of the time and have never had a problem. It is there premium interior paint, washable, won't burnish, has mildewcides, low voc, and is 100% acrylic. You can even use it in your kitchen area, because it is very scrubbable.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

HPNY- covered the paint- about the primer. Yes what he said about the oil primer is true, but I have gotten away from the oils as much as possible because there are such good acrylic primers that actually bond better.
I recommend a washing of the walls to get rid of any contaminates like soap, etc, ( Krud Kutter is great for this) a light sand if it is a glossy paint and prime with Zinsser 123. There are others that will also work, but I am saying that one because I think it is very available, and it dries with a little sheen so it helps to get your finish up to what it is sheen wise easier. 

Hope that helps.


----------

